# golden retriever



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

im gettin a golden retriever in a few days i was just wonderin if they are a good dog from what i read they are. but would like your input


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

There are three things to look at when you pick it out

Pedigree, pedigree and pedigree. My brother on law had a great one (good pedigree) a friend of mine has an adaquate one (no field champ master hunter for parents) many people take a titled sire and mate their untitled ***** to them. You need to be carefull. you are going to own the animal for many years (hopefully) The initial cost will be forgotten and the quality will be forever remembered. Get a good one. Good luck!

P.S. You still have time to change your mind and get a lab! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

btw, I just found your post "Posted: Sun Jul 16, 2006 3:30 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Its hard to beat a good lab for field or water they are a well rounded dog and i think one of the best family dogs too. you can find good lab pups all over the place they are easy to come by and i think one of the easiest to train but thats just my 2cents.

good luck with whatever you deside.
_________________
"Courage is Being Scared to Death and Saddling up Anyway" John Wayne "
:beer:


----------



## airman (Jul 16, 2006)

I do own a golden and she's the best thing i've hunted behind. From 7 weeks old i have woked her on birds. i brought a phasant wing with me when i picked her out to see wich one of the dogs were "birdie". From family dog to hunting dog you can't beat a golden in my opinion!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

r u dun i have 3 labs now and we are gettin this golden for free from a guy who dosnt have time for him. i hunted behide it once and he is a great dog i've never been around it when it wasnt huntin so i was just wonderin if they are good house dogs too


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Goldens are great dogs. I have had three. THey are great hunters and family dogs.

I have hunted everything from....grouse to big old canada's.....they have tackled them all. All of my goldens have loved the water. Some might shy away from it. But I think is because of the way they were introduced.

First off....how old is this dog?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

the dog is 3yrs


----------



## desert setter (Oct 15, 2005)

I am obviosly a setter guy but I would not hesatate to own another golden. No matter what kind of hunter it turns out to be, you won't miss as a family dog, especially if you have kids! Best of luck.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So if the dog is 3 it has been hunted and you should be fine. Just introduce to water on warm days and see how it reacts. Make it fun.

Also just introduce to birds and see how it reacts. But if you have hunted with it you will be fine.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Even if its never been hunting it still will have the same instincts it was born with, so it will probably hunt fine. Its either got it or it doesn't and most goldens are real nice dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

drdeerhunter ....Goldie locks and the three labs! you might be able to write some kind of bedtime story for us! I have three labs myself and love em a ton. one is retired at 12.5 and the other two littermates will be 2 in sept.  Good luck with the new addition to the pack. If you know the dog you should be fine. Just get ready to do some hair trimming, the one my brother in law had picked up cockle burrs etc like crazy and all i've ever had to do with my labs is give em a flick. his did great as a ducker and upland so have fun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

drdeerhunter, how did the golden work for you this fall?

Merry Christmas!!


----------

